# Powder Surfing



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Your pretty much just noboarding on a home made deck. When you said pow surfing I imagined a surf board or like a smaller wake surf type board, but still foam and fiberglass construction.

If you search noboard you might have some better luck finding threads.


----------



## efinses (Dec 11, 2010)

freshy said:


> Your pretty much just noboarding on a home made deck. When you said pow surfing I imagined a surf board or like a smaller wake surf type board, but still foam and fiberglass construction.
> 
> If you search noboard you might have some better luck finding threads.


Kinda but not really. Noboarding is really just riding a snowboard without the bindings while holding a strap/cord. The "homemade deck noboard" is actually shaped and contoured to promote float rather than have a flat base and standard snowboard rocker lines You don't need a cord or anything to hold on to. Yes I know experienced noboarders ride without the strap but thats in pristine pow. Not everyone has that and that is where a powder surfer comes into play. The designs of them actually allow the rider to have control over varied terrain. I've ridden no boards and compared to an actual pow surfer they are so limited.The reason you don't see foam and fiberglass construction boards to surf pow is because they are hella brittle. Trees, rocks, even ice would thrash fiberglass and foam.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

You might be confusing a leash with a cord if you are really trying to. Obviously it can be a problem is you lose control of your noboard (or your powder surfer if you want to call it that) You see the leash will prevent gravity from making the board go farther than the leash provided the leash is tethered to the body of the person in question.


----------



## efinses (Dec 11, 2010)

No there is a shear difference between the cord which people hold while noboarding and a leash. I'm fully aware of the purpose of the leash. Its a pretty easy concept. This how to noboard video clearly shows him holding the cord and suggests it while learning. There is a difference between noboards and powdersurfing but both revolve around bindingless riding. 


https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=DoGYpL3vXqI

Vs

https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=NA5ipv95EdU


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Dude there is no difference, a cord makes it a Snurfboard which is the OG snowboard.


----------



## efinses (Dec 11, 2010)

freshy said:


> Dude there is no difference, a cord makes it a Snurfboard which is the OG snowboard.


At least you realize that snurfing is the og snowboarding. But by saying the cord makes it a snurfer than you're implying that noboarding is snurfing and creating the difference between it and pow surfing. Read a few articles about powsurfing you might learn a thing or two. 

Is Going Bindingless The Next Big Thing? | Teton Gravity Research


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Strap no strap bullshit whatever. NoBoarding is riding a normal snowboard sans bindings. Pow Surfing is on a pow surfer. Something specifically designed to be ridden without bindings in deep snow only. They are very different items and ride differently as such. 


Pow Surfing is rad. I rode an Awsmo a few years ago, super fun. I wanna build a grassroots style deck soon, maybe next summer.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

efinses said:


> Read a few articles about powsurfing you might learn a thing or two.


Shit man, you were right.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

oh...nevermind


----------



## efinses (Dec 11, 2010)

Nivek said:


> Strap no strap bullshit whatever. NoBoarding is riding a normal snowboard sans bindings. Pow Surfing is on a pow surfer. Something specifically designed to be ridden without bindings in deep snow only. They are very different items and ride differently as such.
> 
> 
> Pow Surfing is rad. I rode an Awsmo a few years ago, super fun. I wanna build a grassroots style deck soon, maybe next summer.


Dang how was the asmo? I've been trying to get my hands on one but they are so damn expensive!


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

ha ha.....this is still so baffling to me. I started off with a Winterstick 80-81 that had one strap down the middle that juuuuuuust barely kept the board on my feet. The "skeg" would detach as a brake when I went off the board, which happened often. Not my favorite design (sorry Dmitrije, I still worship you)

Then I got two Burtons that had a rubber thing the front part of my sorrels would go into (sort of like a water ski) but with a strap on the back. (see avatar)

In the late 80s i snagged an updated Winterstick with highback, solid bindings (in avatar). I remember how amazed I was at the technology innovations. They seem so obvious now, but at the time I was in awe at the added control. I remember the Burton catalog yakking about how much easier riding had become with their new highbacks. 

obviously bindings and the addition of snowboard boot (no such thing then) have come sooooo far and I love the unbelievable control one has now.

So.....this new fad on riding without bindings just has me staring at the computer in amazement. I guess that is the answer....I am watching vids about it and not trying it. If Nivek (who has definitely ridden a grundle of good control boards with highbacks  ) keeps saying how fun it is.......i guess it is  

I still just can't see myself hiking to the top of Glory at Teton pass and choosing to ride no bindings instead of my 6' Dupraz or UltraDream 164......but clearly I am missing something  I did see a pic of Jeremy Jones hiking Glory with one strapped on his back.  Like I said....I'm not getting something


----------



## efinses (Dec 11, 2010)

Alpine Duke said:


> ha ha.....this is still so baffling to me. I started off with a Winterstick 80-81 that had one strap down the middle that juuuuuuust barely kept the board on my feet. The "skeg" would detach as a brake when I went off the board, which happened often. Not my favorite design (sorry Dmitrije, I still worship you)
> 
> Then I got two Burtons that had a rubber thing the front part of my sorrels would go into (sort of like a water ski) but with a strap on the back. (see avatar)
> 
> ...


Its always interesting how tech and fads go in circles. While I love ripping around technical terrain around the western mountains with bindings, I don't have the luxury to do that every day. The midwest just does not have the technical steeps or abundance of pow to keep me entertained day in day out. That's why I picked up pow surfing. I can go to these small zones with 6'' or so of snow and have a riot. 99% of the lines I ride on my pow surfer I would never touch with a snowboard because they are just too lame to get a thrill out of it while being strapped in. It definitely takes me back to the days where I first learned to link carves on my snowboard and my first jumps which is such a rad feeling. Its also pretty sick hitting these little open sand dune bowls, glades, ect with a few inches of fresh snow with a pow surfer and somehow fill my powder fix until my trips outwest. Would I take a powsurfer down anything at jackson, hell no, give me bindings please. It does not replace my snowboard but its just something to add to the quiver that makes small hills fun.


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

efinses said:


> Its always interesting how tech and fads go in circles. While I love ripping around technical terrain around the western mountains with bindings, I don't have the luxury to do that every day. The midwest just does not have the technical steeps or abundance of pow to keep me entertained day in day out. That's why I picked up pow surfing. I can go to these small zones with 6'' or so of snow and have a riot. 99% of the lines I ride on my pow surfer I would never touch with a snowboard because they are just too lame to get a thrill out of it while being strapped in. It definitely takes me back to the days where I first learned to link carves on my snowboard and my first jumps which is such a rad feeling. Its also pretty sick hitting these little open sand dune bowls, glades, ect with a few inches of fresh snow with a pow surfer and somehow fill my powder fix until my trips outwest. Would I take a powsurfer down anything at jackson, hell no, give me bindings please. It does not replace my snowboard but its just something to add to the quiver that makes small hills fun.


Now that makes perfect sense!:snowboard4: That I get! But most of the movies (like the Grassroots movie) are in very nice, deep pow runs. Still no getting that one. But yours I now get and it sounds like....... perhaps I should snag one  We do have some mellow foothills here that never have enough snow to ride a board that can't handle some rocks


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Alpine Duke said:


> ha ha.....this is still so baffling to me. I started off with a Winterstick 80-81 that had one strap down the middle that juuuuuuust barely kept the board on my feet. The "skeg" would detach as a brake when I went off the board, which happened often. Not my favorite design (sorry Dmitrije, I still worship you)
> 
> Then I got two Burtons that had a rubber thing the front part of my sorrels would go into (sort of like a water ski) but with a strap on the back. (see avatar)
> 
> ...


What?
You mean when all your buddy's on real boards rocket off in front of you, weaving back & forth down the face.

While you can barely turn & can't pump that thing for speed?

Sounds pretty awesome to me, haha

The part where you don't get to chew up my sweet lines, doesn't sound too bad.
Hahaha

Luckily I don't have those cheesy little hills.

I do have a home made swallow tail no-board that rarely gets ridden.


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Alpine Duke said:


> ha ha.....this is still so baffling to me. I started off with a Winterstick 80-81 that had one strap down the middle that juuuuuuust barely kept the board on my feet. The "skeg" would detach as a brake when I went off the board, which happened often. Not my favorite design (sorry Dmitrije, I still worship you)
> 
> Then I got two Burtons that had a rubber thing the front part of my sorrels would go into (sort of like a water ski) but with a strap on the back. (see avatar)
> 
> ...


What?
You mean when all your buddy's on real boards rocket off in front of you, weaving back & forth down the face.

While you can barely turn & can't pump that thing for speed?

Sounds pretty awesome to me, haha

The part where you don't get to chew up my sweet lines, doesn't sound too bad.
Hahaha

Luckily I don't have those cheesy little hills.

I do have a home made swallow tail no-board that rarely gets ridden.


TT


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I think about it like extreme sledding. Areas where a full on snowboard is boring, a pow surfer is super fun. It's a backyard, hill across the street thing for me. 


Now, when you see what Wolle does on Awmos, I can't do half that shit strapped in. 

I feel the Grassroots thing. About half of what they do might be a little better strapped in for most of us, but about half of what they do is the reason I want one. Low angle easy access stuff that doesn't get touched cause on a normal snowboard or skis its not worth the effort.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I could see where it might be fun...for parking lot side hits while the dogs cook and ya got to go out there anyway due to beer bladder. But as long as ya got lift served laps...ehh not really happening from the hike to fun to eat shit ratio.


----------



## Parkerross (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm just getting into Pow Surfing super pumped to try it out at pow mow I've seen couple other guys with them there, so hoping its actually an allowed thing there.








I just ordered this beauty from a builder in Sweden (the yellow on on the left.) so hyped to try it out!


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

I used to noboard/powder surf a hill in our local cemetery on a board I built in my 7th grade wood shop class, that would've been 1977 think of the possibilities if back then I would have continued to mfg boards :facepalm1:


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

Witness this,

We are about to see a Powder surfing collection like no one has ever seen, thanks to Pakerross getting into this sport.


----------



## momut1 (Oct 30, 2019)

Has anybody tried the grassroots powder skate twin models and can comment on the performance of the two sizes (120cm and 140cm). Also if anyone can give some info on how this compares to their blunt twin 140cm would be awesome. Let's say im interested in buying


----------

